# springtime weed and feed



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

raking, pre-emergence, and lime but now i have to wait to over seed.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hey Speedster, I got my pre-emergence today, so going to have some fun tomorrow morning. Don't need the lime and don't do overseeding much. Fun times, aren't they?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

mucho work, but my wife and son did it.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

I just put weed&feed (Viogro) last month, but so far, only the "feed" part is working. The "weed" hasn't worked a bit.


----------

